# High work



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

I got this job in the mountains around here,Exterior on a 3 story,which is built on the side of a mountain.

Actually I dont have it yet,but I know I could have it if I wanted,problem is,it's so high,on such a slope that I think I would need 2 40' extensions with adjustable feet and even then,on that hill,ou'd be digging for level ground to put yor ladder on,just to climp up at least 40 feet,

then,this roof is all metal,standing seam,goes from prolly 5/12 to 9/12 in different places,things cut up like 3 different levels

How do you set up scaffold on a hillside?I could only do this with scaffolding ,anchored to the building itself,really well,because theres no way we could finish this thing in any kind of competative time frame laddering everything,plus how do you walk on a slick ass standing seam roof?With Bi-levels on top that youd need a 10 foot to get to from there?

Suggestions?Thought?Pictures/lift is outta the question,it couldnt be on the 45 slope of this mountain.It's either ladders,scaffold/swinging stage


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Hire a mountain/rock climber for a few days to repel and paint from the roof


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

"propainterj"

A pro knows how!


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

Rent a lift bro


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Take an easier job.


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

Those metal roofs are tough. I met a pressure washing contractor who works pretty exclusively on roofs, and he told me about these metal roofing soles from Korkers. Has anyone tried these? Know how long they last?

I'm sure you already thought of this, but you should really bid this up for the danger and the possible cost of renting specialized equipment. I wouldn't worry too much about being "competitive" because, let's face it, if you don't take a lot of precautions you could kill yourself.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't know where you are from but here in Calif you have to certified to assemble or disassemble scaffolding. and if you are not and get caught by osha your looking at serious fines. 

I work in mountain homes in big bear Calif and know exactly what you are referring too. those hill have no chance for a lift. you have to scaffold it and I would sub it out to a pro. it will be the fastest and safest for you and your employees


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

We set up a lot of scaffolding ourselves, but there are situations where it's best to go with the specialists. The job you're talking about sounds like one of those times.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Sounds like a good job for a paintball gun.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

propainterJ said:


> I got this job in the mountains around here,Exterior on a 3 story,which is built on the side of a mountain.
> 
> Actually I dont have it yet,but I know I could have it if I wanted,problem is,it's so high,on such a slope that I think I would need 2 40' extensions with adjustable feet and even then,on that hill,ou'd be digging for level ground to put yor ladder on,just to climp up at least 40 feet,
> 
> ...


 I see a lot of these crazy Mtn side homes in the ski resort town I work In.
When all else fails, you might be able to use a crane. I used one last summer for one end of a condo with no other access. If there is a decent size drive way to park the truck, they can boom out even over the house to the back side. Often requires an extra person to be a spotter , when the operator can't see you, like on the back side.
Down side is cost. Around here a crane will run about $1000 per day. More for the biggest ones. 
If setting up scaffold is that difficult, a crane might not be that much more $ and certainly safer and easier. 
A good operator can put you anywhere on the house you need to be.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

You have some good replies so far. 

A lift would also be my 1st choice, but by the sounds of it it won't work because of the ground situation. You said ladders are out, and that leaves scaffolding. I'd contract with a scaffolding rental company. Here in Chicago they will come out and set up just about anything in such a safe way that you will kick yourself for not thinking of it sooner. I've seen some big azz church spires wrapped in scaffolding thats just amazing to look at.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I haven't seen anyone mention block and tackle or cable swing stages. Does anyone use these any more.

Back in the 80's and early 90's we used them a lot in San francisco, especially where houses were built on a steep hill like Twin Peaks. I think the biggest set up we had was 60' with a 24' plank. That rope can get pretty heavy!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I haven't seen anyone mention block and tackle or cable swing stages. Does anyone use these any more.
> 
> Back in the 80's and early 90's we used them a lot in San francisco, especially where houses were built on a steep hill like Twin Peaks. I think the biggest set up we had was 60' with a 24' plank. That rope can get pretty heavy!


We've used them on a number of commercial projects. The two challenges can be getting the plank(s) in place and setting up secure anchor points. We've had to drag 32-foot (3-man) planks across fields and up hills, which takes away some of the fun.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I've used swings, I found that there a pain in the butt.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I've used swings, I found that there a pain in the butt.


For anything but wide open high work on commercial buildings, I agree. It doesn't sound like the project in the OP is one of those.

We had one project that had such wide soffits that the stage was about 2 1/2 feet away from the wall. That wasn't a pain in the butt, it was a pain in the lower back.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

On this house in NC these crazy people built a house on a '1500 cliff ,i thought / think they are crazy still . on that house I put a beefy big azz eye hook through the roof . Left it there when I was done , siliconed and painted it the roof color. Used the harness lanyard with the rope catch. You can lower yourself if chit did happen . It served its purpose as a life line holder . I used it to walk all over that roof. I wonder how those roof dudes do it every day ,scary . Those dog houses 60' up suck balls to paint . Butt puckering fun.


Always be double safe and have someone assisting you even if they just staring at you


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

modernfinish said:


> On this house in NC these crazy people built a house on a '1500 cliff ,i thought / think they are crazy still . on that house I put a beefy big azz eye hook through the roof . Left it there when I was done , siliconed and painted it the roof color. Used the harness lanyard with the rope catch. You can lower yourself if chit did happen . It served its purpose as a life line holder . I used it to walk all over that roof. I wonder how those roof dudes do it every day ,scary . Those dog houses 60' up suck balls to paint . Butt puckering fun.
> 
> Always be double safe and have someone assisting you even if they just staring at you


Lot of those crazy Mtn side houses in NC. Used to do a little rock climbing in younger days, the gear and experience from that comes in handy a lot. I remember helping my dad use a boson chair, still have the set up but I was too young to really remember how to use it properly. Can be good money in high work.


----------



## ray_waters (Aug 7, 2012)

We are doing an apartment complex in san francisco chairs are the quickest way around the court yard


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

CApainter said:


> I haven't seen anyone mention block and tackle or cable swing stages. Does anyone use these any more.
> 
> Back in the 80's and early 90's we used them a lot in San francisco, especially where houses were built on a steep hill like Twin Peaks. I think the biggest set up we had was 60' with a 24' plank. That rope can get pretty heavy!


I have the block and tackle and a bosuns chair for the odd window etc. Here in Chicago I'll occasionally run into a situation where the buildings are_ so_ close together that I just cant get the proper angle to raise a ladder. This sort of situation is usually a two or three flat unit with a flat roof and a parapet wall. I have the big hook to go on the edge, hang the block and tackle and up I go. :yes:

I've never set up a full swing stage yet, and I'd rather not.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ray_waters said:


> We are doing an apartment complex in san francisco chairs are the quickest way around the court yard


Thanks Ray! Thats the exact set-up I'll use.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

ray_waters said:


> We are doing an apartment complex in san francisco chairs are the quickest way around the court yard


That's just like the one I have, I found a certification class in the use of chairs. I hope to take it soon


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ray_waters said:


> We are doing an apartment complex in san francisco chairs are the quickest way around the court yard


is that even legal in California? looks fun and easy. I'm sure it has to be since you are in san Fran and osha walks up at the smell of a fart. do you have to be certified to use it? never seen that before.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

You wouldn't catch me up on that thing! :no:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> You wouldn't catch me up on that thing! :no:


I'm not sure if it's clear from the photo, but there is an independent lifeline. It attaches to a harness that the operator should be wearing.

We made several modifications to ours. It uses a metal tractor seat instead of a board; much more comfortable. We also added a seat belt to avoid sliding around and to make it easy while we're re-setting the rig.


----------



## jonathanthepainter (Jul 5, 2011)

If you are considering this project and will ladder it, excavating the hillside is an option. 

It is dangerous, as the ladder will want to kick the higher you work.
If you use this approach, after excavating and leveling. 
Secure the base of the ladder with cement stakes( or roof jacks upside down, over the bottom rung) driven into the ground, wired, with multiple wraps of bailing wire, securing the base.. 

This will ensure the base does not kick back/out, then secure the ladders to the structure, espically if you are using stain. Do not attempt to jumb/bumb the ladders as that may cause them to kick-out/slide to the side.

This must be fail-safe. If the ground is unstable look for another approach.

Good luck, make some $$$...!!!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Gough said:


> We set up a lot of scaffolding ourselves, but there are situations where it's best to go with the specialists. The job you're talking about sounds like one of those times.


Agree.What goes up musn't come down, when it comes to scaffolding.:yes:


----------



## ray_waters (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes it's legal in San Francisco we use it a lot as the houses are so close together and built on crazy hills ladders would not work some jobs scaffolding the entire building is not an option


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ya, you could pee in your neighbors toilet from your own window in san Fran. I don't envy that


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys,just submitted my ESTIMATE,don't think I'll be hearing from them again,buy if I do I'm gonna make some money and do it safely!


----------

